# [Solved] Gentopia, NetworkManager and nm-applet

## ShadowNode

I've installed the Gentopia overlay, and NetworkManager (which seems to be working), but nm-applet fails noisily when I try to run it.

It outputs the following on the console, and pops up an error box with "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue."

** (nm-applet:6277): WARNING **: Icon nm-no-connection missing: Icon 'nm-no-connection' not present in theme

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:6277): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failedLast edited by ShadowNode on Mon Nov 07, 2005 1:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ShadowNode

Running "gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor/" as root fixes this problem.

----------

## fuoco

I was wondering how you made NetworkManager work ?

When I start it (testing with ethernet first) and I plug in the cable it starts probing for dhcp address, but it gets something wrong, and at the end I don't get a connection...

Do you know what could be wrong ? I'm using the gentopia overlay including dhcdbd and dhcp-3.0.3 from this overlay...

----------

## thepi

Be sure to have the 'dbus' USE flag enabled. This'll activate the dhclient patches necessary to work with dhcdbd. It took me a real while to figure out that it gave me some crappy 169.* IP due to the fact that NM failed to talk to dhclient. Also don't forget to activate the pam_console module. See also here and here.

HTH,

 pi~

----------

## Izydorr

Tank You SO MUCH for the USE flag tip. I was looking for this for many hours. Now NetworkManager works  :Smile: 

----------

## AvantLegion

NetworkManager can't even build for me. I get a "connection refused" when it tries to download the damn distfile.

----------

## GaMMa

Anyone have a link to NetworkManager-0.5.2_pre20051209.tar.gz?

----------

## Se7enLC

or know where to get dhcbdb ebuild? (pre-req for NetworkManager, not found on breakmygentoo or anywhere on google)

----------

## thepi

It's in the Gentopia Repository.

Edit: By the by, if you're using Networkmanager, make sure you also use the dhcp from the Gentopia overlay, or else you won't have dbus support. Without it, NM won't be able to communicate. So watch out that it looks somewhat like this:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcp-3.0.3-r2  +dbus (-selinux) -static 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/gentopia

```

Regards,

pi~

----------

